# Tiger Limia Help?



## Santaaa (Dec 20, 2010)

Tropical Fish Hobbyist - April 2010

Ok the link above is to what I am talking about. Anyone know if this was ever settled? Anyone got information on this livebearer. I just bought a pair of them today. I plan to breed them but I would like more information. I can't find anything but this article and they don't even know what it really is. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

These kind of things can take years to resolve. They go through all kinds of genetic comparisons before decisions are made.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

On a site,aquaboards,a poster said they like hard alkaline water.Do you have live plants in with them?Whats the temp.I have seen there is very little about these fish online,but do as much research as you can.If possible join a few more forums and i am sure someone will know something.


----------



## Santaaa (Dec 20, 2010)

I actually e-mailed the author of the article that I posted a link too. I plan to put the female in a breeder box as soon as she appears to be prego. He responded that he could help me. He says they are not hard to breed but it is still being debated what this fish should be named as in a scientific name. We will see though. I am currently working on my own article for petfish.net but I have to study them more and then I have to be successful breeding them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds good to me!They are very pretty.


----------



## Santaaa (Dec 20, 2010)

I can't wait to see how this goes. I sent Mr. Allen another e-mail and will post what information he is able to pass along and I plan to post any information I learn on mine as well.


----------



## hayderrr (Jan 12, 2011)

I am new in this forum If I got any information about this than I will inform you.

thanks!!


----------

